# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Program per te gjetur dhe shkarkuar kenge

## benseven11

Ketu eshte nje program Mp3 wolf version 2
 per te gjetur kenge dhe shkarkuar duke futur ne kerkim emerin e artistit/ose titullin e kenges shume i thjeshte i shpejte ne rezultate
Rezultatet e kerkimit jane nga faqe qe programi i gjen si skedare automatikisht
duke dhene adresen http i ben right klik ne liste dhe download
ekziston dhe mundesia per te kontrolluar nje faqe ku ndodhet nje kenge dhe te gjesh albume dhe kenge te tjera ne ate faqe duke klikuar ne butonin spider.

programi kur kerkon psh per Madonen jep rezultatet per kenget nga Madona por jep edhe kenge te tjera qe sjane te Madones
faqja me informacion te plote dhe shkarkuar
http://www.trellian.com.au/mwolf/index.html
ja nje fotografi e programit

----------


## MtrX

benseven te pelqen bon jovi keshtu?  :ngerdheshje: 
cheers mate

----------


## Gege Toska

www.WinMX.com download-eni per free!~

----------


## mad

beneseven, pse nuk provon DC++, eshte njesh, jo vetem kenge po edhe filma programe lojra, me nja fjale ca te duash ti.
pak a shume, eshte si Kazaa, por shume me praktik, sepse duke u regjistruar si user, mund te shikosh listen e Shared Folders nga te gjithe userat e tjere, dhe aty kontrollon ca te doje qefi. gjithashtu ka edhe search engine, qe mos lodhesh nga useri ne user!

perkrah cdo useri, ke edhe llojin e lidhjes qe ka ai me i-netin. keshtu mund te zgjedhesh cilesine me te mire per shkarkim!

{^_^}

----------


## Clauss

nuk kuptova : kerkon neper urls, http-s dhe lidhet me 80? se mua me kane vene firewall ne port pervec atyre te njohura, dhe kane bottleneck 2k per con : me kane dale jashte perdorimit te gjitha: dc,soulseek,mldonkey,psy, vetem me kazaa dicka behet.  po probleme privacy/tracing ka? please me ndrico pak ne keto se mos na zgjidhen duart. thanks a priori. peace

----------


## mister_alfa

Hey  Ciao Benseven 11 dhe kesaj radhe na nje dicka shume interesante,uen kerkova per disa kenge dhe i gjeta.

Por pyetja ime eshte  nese a ka ndonje program te tille qe te kerkoje file Video??


Pres pergjigjen tuaj.

Pershendetje te gjitheve nga mister_alfa.

----------


## benseven11

per te shkarkuar video ke programin Media grab version 3.6
qe gjen dhe mund te shkarkosh
Per aduio: keto tipe skedaresh(audio formate)
KARaoke Audio Files=Kerkon Karaoke program qe te luhet),WAV,  MIDI
Synthesizer=(Per instrumenta muzikore)
Files  MOD Audio Files=Kerkon Mod Plugin Program te luhet,  MP3 Audio Files  MP2 Audio Files  VQF Audio Files=Kerkon K Jofol program te luhet)  LAV Liquid Audio=Kerkon Liquid audio program te luhet) Files AAC Apple iTunes Files SND Audio Files 
Per VIDEO: gjen keto tipe skedaresh
 MPEG Video Files ,AVI Video Files ,MOV QuickTime Video Files, VDO Video Files =Kerkon VDO Live program te luhet; VIVO files=kerkonVivo aktiv program te luhet
formate te tjera qe gjen
XDM StreamWorks Audio/Video Files=Kerkon stream works program, RAM RealAudio/Video Files  ASF
Programi ka aftesi te gjeje edhe documenta dhe imazhe 
ne keto formate
     ZIP,  PDF,GIF
 JPG
 BMP, SWF Showckwave Animation Files ,TAB Music Tablature Files,GED Geneology Files=kerkon GED COM Editor program dhe DCR Macromedia  
Program i fuqishem.Te jep mundesi aksesi dhe shkarkim te skedareve nga websajte te zakonshme,FTP adressa,si dhe nga grupe te ndryshme(usenet)
me nje total te perafert prej 125 miljon lloje skedaresh audio/video/imazhe/dokumenta
programi eshte me periudhe prove 30 dite
adresa; http://www.eastbaytech.com/mediagrab.htm
link shkarkimi http://www.topshareware.com/MediaGrab!-transfer-8162.htm
Program tjeter i ngjashem ne funksione eshte APICWIEWER version 5.59 eshte falas
adresa http://www.downlinx.com/proghtml/283/28399.htmProgramet me lart krahasuar me kategorine e P2P programeve si kaza,imesh,
Dc,WinMX etj  kane avantazhin  se lidhesh vetem me nje adrese ku e shkarkon nje video ose kenge dhe shpejtesia e shkarkimit eshte gjithmone me e mire krahasuar me kazen psh ku kompjuteri
per shkak se upload/download ndodhin njekohsisht kjo e ul shume shpejtesine e shkarkimit dhe komjuteri te kthehet ne nje lloj" serveri" prej uploading

----------


## Force-Intruder

Duke shfrytezuar mire potencialin e Google mund te gjeni dhe te download-oni direkt skedare te cfaredolloji pa patur nevoje per shume programe te ndryshme :

Ne search bar mund te shkruani dicka te tille pershembull :  _"+one wild night" filetype: mp3_

dhe Google nuk do tju zhgenjeje. Ne te njejten menyre mund te kerkoni per lloje te ndryshme skedaresh qe permbajne tekstin e deshiruar nga ju...dhe Google nuk do te gjeje thjeshte sitin ku ndodhen por do tju linkoje direkt skedarin

Have Fun!

----------


## werewolf

provo Shareaza ( http://www.shareaza.com ).
eshte nje p2p client,multi-network , eshte free dhe nuk ka spyware.
Mund te shkarkosh gjithcka nga edonkey2000, gnutella2, gnutella dhe bittorrent.
bye!

----------


## Kannanni

dc++ por duhet pak durim sa te gjesh nonje person me lidhje te shpejte dhe qe te len ta mbarosh shkarkimin deri nfund, gjithashtu qe te hysh dhe te fillosh te shkarkosh nevojitet 1 gig share size si minimum pernryshe nuk hyn dot, kam shkarku plot filma software dhe lojra nga czech users dhe ja sygjeroj profesionistave dc++

----------


## mad

Kanan, te lumte dora!   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Ej po a ka ndonje rrezik me te kap ? Se ne Amerike e filluan nje fshese nja dy tre here edhe sikur ra goxha numri i userave qe fillonin te downlodonin.

----------


## mad

Cyclo!!!  per ameriken, me mire se e di ti, nuk kemi per ta ditur ne! por po te them nje gje, qe neper rrjetet kompjuterike dhe konviktet e fakultetit te inxhinierise, informatikes dhe elektronikes, perdoret rregullisht, edhe megjithese keto rrjete kane administratore!
tani, po deshi amerikoni me te kap, ska nevoje per dc++! ndoshta andej nga anet tona ka me shume liri, prandaj thote edhe Kanani, qe i ka marre nga usera ceke, te cilet 100% ta them une, qe kane te pakten lidhje [T1], dhe ska bere ndo1her vaki qe studentat t'ia mbyllin njeri-tjetrit downloadimet nga dc++!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Clauss

dc eshte program i shkelqyer. po qe te futesh ne hub-et e mira ne DC duhet te kesh shume shume me teper se 1G. hubet e mira duan mbi 20G dhe shume free slots. po po i ke gjen cte te doje qefi.   :Lulja3: . ne version e fundit thone qe kane shtuar nje anti-riaa controller, po sbesoj te jete shume efikasesh. 
per muzike vecanarisht, provoni SoulSeek . friends list- ai qe seshte aty nuk shikon/download dot files e tua. vecanarisht per albume te plota eshte i shkelqyer. e keqja eshte qe eshte central-server, po ra ai mbaroi. dhe tjera ka porte te caktuar, po e mbyllen me firewall mbaroi prape. 
god bless p2p!

----------


## Kannanni

Claus persa i perket share size; pranej thash edhe me perpara qe ia keshilloj profesionistave duke menduar qe robt kan system kompjutri te fuqishem lidhje interneti te fuqishme plus ksaj tken perdor p2p me perpara si psh kazaa etj dhe te kene grumbullu i 5 gigsh si minimum dhe pastaj tfillojn neper hubet e fuqishme, me thon tdrejten kam nja 1 vit qe e perdor dhe kam kriju i far shoqnie aty dhe ndajm bashk filet, skam lon film qe hyn nkinema pa e pa mrapa 2 ditve maximum...











xp pro, asus p4p800deluxe 800 mhz bus speed, pentium4 3ghz 800 mhz, 1 gig memory corsair dual channel  400ddr,ati radeon 9800 pro 250mb, 2 x 160 Gig Sata Seagate HDD-s, 2 mbit internet connection no caps up/down

----------

